# PS4 o Xbox One



## Shevchenko (18 Agosto 2014)

Ciao ragazzi,tra poco esce Fifa 15 e io da grande appassionato della serie Fifa fremo all'idea di giocare il nuovo capitolo sulla next gen.
La domanda è la solita: E' meglio la PS4 o l'Xbox One?Non voglio nessuna console war,nessun flame!Solo risposte tranquille.Non ho preferenze e non sono assolutamente un fan boy di nessuna console.Nella mia vita ho avuto il super nintendo,poi la Nintendo 64..Nella seconda generazione ho avuto la PS2 e nella terza l'Xbox 360.Posso dire che il Joypad della 360 lo adoro e lo preferisco rispetto a quello della PS3...E' cambiato il pad della PS4 no?E' più comodo rispetto alle PS3?

In ogni caso il succo della questione è sempre quello..Cosa mi consigliate?Qual'è la console migliore?In giro sul web leggo le interviste degli sviluppatori delle Software House e bene o male dicono tutti che sviluppare su PS4 è più bello e facile rispetto a Xbox One....Mi ricordano un po' le dichiarazioni della passata generazione,in cui gli sviluppatori dicevano che era meglio sviluppare su Xbox 360...Infatti poi i giochi multipiattaforma venivano meglio su 360 piuttosto che su PS3.
Allora cosa mi consigliate?
Ah ultima cosa io la console la userei tantissimo per giocare online,quindi il fattore online è molto importante per me.
Quanto costa l'abbonamento della PS4?


Grazie!!Spero che mi possiate aiutare!


----------



## iceman. (18 Agosto 2014)

Ti rispondo solo se mi dici chi sono le tipe nell'avatar


----------



## Shevchenko (18 Agosto 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ti rispondo solo se mi dici chi sono le tipe nell'avatar



Ahahaha due belle gnocche non ti basta come risposta?
Comunque sono: Heidi Shepherd e Carla Harvey
Le due cantanti delle Butcher Babies!Band che non mi entusiasma molto,però ci sono loro due,quindi va da dio


----------



## iceman. (18 Agosto 2014)

Ah ma va, pensavo facessero altro 

Comunque ho la ps4, l'ho presa perchè stava in offerta non per altro, anche perchè onestamente anche l'xbox è ottima come console, l'online dipende da quello che vuoi, mensile costa intorno ai 5\6 euro, trimestrale 15 euro, annuale 50, ho fatto quello da tre mesi e va alla grande...


----------



## Shevchenko (18 Agosto 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ah ma va, pensavo facessero altro
> 
> Comunque ho la ps4, l'ho presa perchè stava in offerta non per altro, anche perchè onestamente anche l'xbox è ottima come console, l'online dipende da quello che vuoi, mensile costa intorno ai 5\6 euro, trimestrale 15 euro, annuale 50, ho fatto quello da tre mesi e va alla grande...




Pensavi o speravi? 
Guardati qualche loro video live...Soprattutto dei primi periodi d'attività della band...Fidati,ti piaceranno 

Ok grazie..Io lo vorrei fare annuale,calcolando che lo divido con mio fratello direi che 50 euro per un anno ci possono stare.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (18 Agosto 2014)

Guarda avendo a disposizione i soldi io andrei sulla PS4 solo per avere No Man's Sky :-D


----------



## Jino (18 Agosto 2014)

Secondo me PS4, un'esclusiva come Uncharted per me lo vale da solo


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Agosto 2014)

Io le Avevo tutte e due e ho venduto la ps4 per tenere la One .


----------



## Shevchenko (18 Agosto 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Secondo me PS4, un'esclusiva come Uncharted per me lo vale da solo



Si quel gioco mi ha sempre attirato un sacco.Poi c'è anche the last of us remastered che sembra figo.Però io sono anche un fan della seria Gears of War e a quanto pare per Xbox One uscirà un nuovo gears...Cavoli sono dubbioso.




PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Guarda avendo a disposizione i soldi io andrei sulla PS4 solo per avere No Man's Sky :-D



Non lo conosco.E' un esclusiva sony?



Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Io le Avevo tutte e due e ho venduto la ps4 per tenere la One .



Ecco.Potrei sapere perché?Giusto per farmi un idea 

grazie


----------



## Stex (18 Agosto 2014)

Ps4 senza pensarci


----------



## Miro (18 Agosto 2014)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Ciao ragazzi,tra poco esce Fifa 15 e io da grande appassionato della serie Fifa fremo all'idea di giocare il nuovo capitolo sulla next gen.
> La domanda è la solita: E' meglio la PS4 o l'Xbox One?Non voglio nessuna console war,nessun flame!Solo risposte tranquille.Non ho preferenze e non sono assolutamente un fan boy di nessuna console.Nella mia vita ho avuto il super nintendo,poi la Nintendo 64..Nella seconda generazione ho avuto la PS2 e nella terza l'Xbox 360.Posso dire che il Joypad della 360 lo adoro e lo preferisco rispetto a quello della PS3...E' cambiato il pad della PS4 no?E' più comodo rispetto alle PS3?
> 
> In ogni caso il succo della questione è sempre quello..Cosa mi consigliate?Qual'è la console migliore?In giro sul web leggo le interviste degli sviluppatori delle Software House e bene o male dicono tutti che sviluppare su PS4 è più bello e facile rispetto a Xbox One....Mi ricordano un po' le dichiarazioni della passata generazione,in cui gli sviluppatori dicevano che era meglio sviluppare su Xbox 360...Infatti poi i giochi multipiattaforma venivano meglio su 360 piuttosto che su PS3.
> ...



A livello di hardware e prestazioni, siamo a livelli uguali; per quanto riguarda l'online, Xbox è una garanzia e oltretutto l'online Sony non è più gratis quindi non c'è più questo punto di forza.

Ma come ho sempre risposto a queste domande, ti dico di concentrarti sui giochi in esclusiva: se ti piacciono di più i giochi Sony prendi la PS4, altrimenti prendi la One.


----------



## Jino (18 Agosto 2014)

Miro ha scritto:


> A livello di hardware e prestazioni, siamo a livelli uguali; per quanto riguarda l'online, Xbox è una garanzia e oltretutto l'online Sony non è più gratis quindi non c'è più questo punto di forza.
> 
> Ma come ho sempre risposto a queste domande, ti dico di concentrarti sui giochi in esclusiva: se ti piacciono di più i giochi Sony prendi la PS4, altrimenti prendi la One.



Esatto, credo pure io che la scelta si debba semplicemente basare su quello. Quali delle due esclusive vuoi? Guarda quello e scegli, se questo non ti cambia allora veramente credo la scelta per te debba essere semplicemente estetica, di simpatica e basta


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (18 Agosto 2014)

Concordo. Poi c'è anche un valore di tipo affettivo, io ad esempio sono cresciuto con la PS One e quindi oggi non riuscirei a comprare una Xbox


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Agosto 2014)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Ecco.Potrei sapere perché?Giusto per farmi un idea
> grazie



Perché la One è nettamente meglio della ps4 sia come online che come fluidità di gioco .

Poi fai come vuoi , io le avevo tutte e due e la play l ho venduta .


----------



## Jino (19 Agosto 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Perché la One è nettamente meglio della ps4 sia come online che come fluidità di gioco .
> 
> Poi fai come vuoi , io le avevo tutte e due e la play l ho venduta .



Sull'on line sono d'accordo, credo comunque a fare la differenza sia il numero di utenti, nella PS ce ne sono molto di più ed è ovviamente tutto più pesante


----------



## Shevchenko (20 Agosto 2014)

Io avrei un altra domanda che potrà sembrare anche stupida...Se faccio l'abbonamento per l'online,posso giocarci con tutti gli account che ho sulla mia console?Che sia xbox one o ps4?

Cerco di spiegarmi...Io e mio fratello abbiamo profili diversi,con un solo abbonamento possiamo giocarci entrambi col nostro profilo?Lui col suo e io col mio?
Perchè ricordo che quando avevo la xbox 360 e ci giocavo online l'abbonamento valeva per un solo profilo.
Una menata pazzesca...


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Agosto 2014)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Io avrei un altra domanda che potrà sembrare anche stupida...Se faccio l'abbonamento per l'online,posso giocarci con tutti gli account che ho sulla mia console?Che sia xbox one o ps4?
> 
> Cerco di spiegarmi...Io e mio fratello abbiamo profili diversi,con un solo abbonamento possiamo giocarci entrambi col nostro profilo?Lui col suo e io col mio?
> Perchè ricordo che quando avevo la xbox 360 e ci giocavo online l'abbonamento valeva per un solo profilo.
> Una menata pazzesca...



Sai che non lo so ... Penso ma è una mia idea che l abbonamento gold valga per 1 account ma vale anche per la ps


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Agosto 2014)

Io non sono un patito di consolle però il fatto che ti forzino a pagare l'abbonamento non è una bella cosa...


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Agosto 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Io non sono un patito di consolle però il fatto che ti forzino a pagare l'abbonamento non è una bella cosa...



Beh , considera che per consolle devi usare un Network che oltre a manutenzione va anche mantenuto quindi è giusto che io da giocatore paghi un servizio se voglio che sia efficiente altrimenti fai come il playstation network che era gratis ma era una Shit colossale .


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Agosto 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Beh , considera che per consolle devi usare un Network che oltre a manutenzione va anche mantenuto quindi è giusto che io da giocatore paghi un servizio se voglio che sia efficiente altrimenti fai come il playstation network che era gratis ma era una Shit colossale .



Sapevo che mi avresti risposto così. Non dico che abbia torto, alla fine i server hanno un costo, anche abbastanza alto, però alla fine già far pagare un gioco 60/70 euro non è proprio poco. Tu mi dirai che oltre ai costi fisici (il disco, la custodia) ci sono soprattutto quelli intellettuali, e va bene, però alla fine rientrano pienamente. Non dico che debbano vendere i giochi a 10 euro, però con il surplus secondo me paghi anche i costi che dicevi.


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Agosto 2014)

WiiU, sono nintendaro che ci volete fare


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Agosto 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Sapevo che mi avresti risposto così. Non dico che abbia torto, alla fine i server hanno un costo, anche abbastanza alto, però alla fine già far pagare un gioco 60/70 euro non è proprio poco. Tu mi dirai che oltre ai costi fisici (il disco, la custodia) ci sono soprattutto quelli intellettuali, e va bene, però alla fine rientrano pienamente. Non dico che debbano vendere i giochi a 10 euro, però con il surplus secondo me paghi anche i costi che dicevi.



Può essere , guarda io ti posso fare il conto nel mio campo .. un cd venduto costa 20 euro su iTunes 9 /12 euro.. non pensare che il guadagno della casa discografica sia alto.. è una stupidata.. 

tutto il circo sta in piedi con i concerti live.. e tornando a noi.. le software house NON hanno i concerti quindi cercano di marginare il massimo da li ..


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Agosto 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Può essere , guarda io ti posso fare il conto nel mio campo .. un cd venduto costa 20 euro su iTunes 9 /12 euro.. non pensare che il guadagno della casa discografica sia alto.. è una stupidata..
> 
> tutto il circo sta in piedi con i concerti live.. e tornando a noi.. le software house NON hanno i concerti quindi cercano di marginare il massimo da li ..



Sicuramente ne sai più di me, però il giro di soldi dei cd non credo sia come quello di Fifa per PS. E' una mia supposizione ovviamente.


----------



## Milo (21 Agosto 2014)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Io avrei un altra domanda che potrà sembrare anche stupida...Se faccio l'abbonamento per l'online,posso giocarci con tutti gli account che ho sulla mia console?Che sia xbox one o ps4?
> 
> Cerco di spiegarmi...Io e mio fratello abbiamo profili diversi,con un solo abbonamento possiamo giocarci entrambi col nostro profilo?Lui col suo e io col mio?
> Perchè ricordo che quando avevo la xbox 360 e ci giocavo online l'abbonamento valeva per un solo profilo.
> Una menata pazzesca...



Per questo ti rispondo io, ho la ps4 a meta col mio fratello, due account ed UN solo abbonamento Playstation plus, solo che dovrai scegliere che sarà quello primario (avrà solo il simbolo del plus accanto al nikname in piu rispetto all'altro account).

Credo comunque che valga la stessa storia anche per Xbox.

Magari ti posso dire che la maggioranza ha scelto ps4, visto che la Microsoft ha già rivisto il prezzo piu volte dopo solo un anno e mezzo dal lancio.


----------



## Shevchenko (21 Agosto 2014)

Milo ha scritto:


> Per questo ti rispondo io, ho la ps4 a meta col mio fratello, due account ed UN solo abbonamento Playstation plus, solo che dovrai scegliere che sarà quello primario (avrà solo il simbolo del plus accanto al nikname in piu rispetto all'altro account).
> 
> Credo comunque che valga la stessa storia anche per Xbox.
> 
> Magari ti posso dire che la maggioranza ha scelto ps4, visto che la Microsoft ha già rivisto il prezzo piu volte dopo solo un anno e mezzo dal lancio.




Ah ok!Be a me simbolo o non simbolo non mi frega nulla...L'importante è che io possa avere più di un profilo con un unico abbonamento.Non mi va di cacciare fuori 100 euro all'anno...I soldi mica me (ce) li regalano!
Ma come va l'online della Play?Già che ci sono ti chiedo questo 

Grazie


----------



## Milo (21 Agosto 2014)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Ah ok!Be a me simbolo o non simbolo non mi frega nulla...L'importante è che io possa avere più di un profilo con un unico abbonamento.Non mi va di cacciare fuori 100 euro all'anno...I soldi mica me (ce) li regalano!
> Ma come va l'online della Play?Già che ci sono ti chiedo questo
> 
> Grazie



l'on-line dipende sempre e comunque da che tipo di connessione hai, se l'hai lenta non ti aspettare partite limpide e scorrevoli.
Io ho alice e non ho problemi, se però la play mi deve fare un aggiornamento del software, allora mi và parecchio piano, ma in quel caso aspetto che finisca il download


----------



## Shevchenko (21 Agosto 2014)

Milo ha scritto:


> l'on-line dipende sempre e comunque da che tipo di connessione hai, se l'hai lenta non ti aspettare partite limpide e scorrevoli.
> Io ho alice e non ho problemi, se però la play mi deve fare un aggiornamento del software, allora mi và parecchio piano, ma in quel caso aspetto che finisca il download




Io ho infostrada 7 mega in teoria spero che andrà bene.
Grazie mille per la disponibilità


----------



## Shevchenko (2 Ottobre 2014)

Ragazzi mi son deciso...Prenderò la PS4!!!
Il Bundle che da in offerta Expert...PS4 + Destiny 359 euro!!Spero domani di fare in tempo a prenderlo...Perché questi bundle vanno via come il pane...Ora ho una domanda da fare...Ma la Sony regala almeno un mese di Online agli utenti che acquistano la PS4 nuova??Cioè io ricordo che la 360 regalava un mese di Live Gold a tutti quelli che acquistavano la 360 nuova...La Playstation fa la stessa cosa?Dico questo perché a parte il fatto che Destiny va solo con l'online,io comprerò subito anche Fifa 15 e ci voglio giocare online da subito...Se non da nemmeno 1 mese di Playstation Network gratuito acquisto subito pure quello.

Spero che mi possiate aiutare..


----------



## Jino (3 Ottobre 2014)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Ragazzi mi son deciso...Prenderò la PS4!!!
> Il Bundle che da in offerta Expert...PS4 + Destiny 359 euro!!Spero domani di fare in tempo a prenderlo...Perché questi bundle vanno via come il pane...Ora ho una domanda da fare...Ma la Sony regala almeno un mese di Online agli utenti che acquistano la PS4 nuova??Cioè io ricordo che la 360 regalava un mese di Live Gold a tutti quelli che acquistavano la 360 nuova...La Playstation fa la stessa cosa?Dico questo perché a parte il fatto che Destiny va solo con l'online,io comprerò subito anche Fifa 15 e ci voglio giocare online da subito...Se non da nemmeno 1 mese di Playstation Network gratuito acquisto subito pure quello.
> 
> Spero che mi possiate aiutare..



Io ho appena preso la PS4, ti regalano 15gg gratuiti.


----------



## Aldo (12 Ottobre 2014)

Aiutatemi. Chiedo a voi che ne capite, devo compare una console a mio nipote (14 anni). Quale è migliore? lui ha una xbox 360, gli prendo la xbox? non vorrei chiedergli quale preferisce perchè voglio fare una sorpresa


----------



## Doctore (12 Ottobre 2014)

Aldo ha scritto:


> Aiutatemi. Chiedo a voi che ne capite, devo compare una console a mio nipote (14 anni). Quale è migliore? lui ha una xbox 360, gli prendo la xbox? non vorrei chiedergli quale preferisce perchè voglio fare una sorpresa



un po come scegliere ios o android 
Sono 2 ottime console...forse la ps4 in alcuni test ha avuto delle prestazioni leggermente superiori ma una roba impercettibile,la xbox ha un mediacenter e l abbonamento online è piu catro rispetto a quello della ps4.
Ho preso la ps4 perche l abbonamento online è un po piu basso e ho degli amici dove condivido delle partite...non me la sentivo di cambiare


----------



## Jino (12 Ottobre 2014)

Aldo ha scritto:


> Aiutatemi. Chiedo a voi che ne capite, devo compare una console a mio nipote (14 anni). Quale è migliore? lui ha una xbox 360, gli prendo la xbox? non vorrei chiedergli quale preferisce perchè voglio fare una sorpresa



Oggettivamente se aveva già la Xbox prendigli la one... Io ho sempre avuto la play, ti consiglierei quella, ma se uno è abituato ad una console per me ama quella, stop


----------



## Renegade (12 Ottobre 2014)

Esiste ancora qualcuno che compra prodotti XBOX? PS4 tutta la vita. Come dicono in molti dipende dalle esclusive, ma anche su quelle c'è il dominio della console Sony. E' come paragonare Fifa vs PES da anni ormai.


----------



## carlocarlo (12 Ottobre 2014)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Esiste ancora qualcuno che compra prodotti XBOX? PS4 tutta la vita. Come dicono in molti dipende dalle esclusive, ma anche su quelle c'è il dominio della console Sony. E' come paragonare Fifa vs PES da anni ormai.



giocare online con la xbox e giocare online con la ps erano due cose completamente diverse.. vero [MENTION=3]Super_Lollo[/MENTION]

non so ora con one vs ps4 ma non c'era storia tra ps3 e 360


----------



## mr.wolf (12 Ottobre 2014)

Aldo ha scritto:


> Aiutatemi. Chiedo a voi che ne capite, devo compare una console a mio nipote (14 anni). Quale è migliore? lui ha una xbox 360, gli prendo la xbox? non vorrei chiedergli quale preferisce perchè voglio fare una sorpresa


le console ormai si scelgono in base ai giochi che hanno in esclusiva,se aveva la 360 direi che prendere la One sia la cosa più logica.


----------



## gabuz (12 Ottobre 2014)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> giocare online con la xbox e giocare online con la ps erano due cose completamente diverse.. vero [MENTION=3]Super_Lollo[/MENTION]
> 
> *non so ora con one vs ps4 ma non c'era storia tra ps3 e 360*


Quoto tutto ed estendo la domanda che mi interessa. Ora com'è?


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Ottobre 2014)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Quoto tutto ed estendo la domanda che mi interessa. Ora com'è?



Allora , posso dirvi che con il PS a pagamento la qualità dell online della Sony è migliorato rispetto a quello disastroso della PS3 però dopo averli provati entrambi io sono ancora per quello della One . 

E sapete quanto possa essere difficoltoso per me sostenere un qualsivoglia prodotto della microzoz però per quanto riguarda la XBOX devo ammettere che ha fatto un buonissimo lavoro....


----------



## Jino (13 Ottobre 2014)

Alla fine la scelta tra ps e x è tutta nelle esclusive dai, il solo fatto che la sony abbia naugthy dog è a mio avviso motivo di zero dubbi. Io non ho provato entrambe, però l'online della ps4 non mi ha dato fin'ora nessun problema sinceramente.


----------



## mr.wolf (13 Ottobre 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Allora , posso dirvi che con il PS a pagamento la qualità dell online della Sony è migliorato rispetto a quello disastroso della PS3 però dopo averli provati entrambi io sono ancora per quello della One .
> 
> E sapete quanto possa essere difficoltoso per me sostenere un qualsivoglia prodotto della microzoz però per quanto riguarda la XBOX devo ammettere che ha fatto un buonissimo lavoro....


ho sia la ps3 che la 360 e che l'online dell'xbox sia superiore sono d'accordo con te ma quando dici che quello della ps3 è disastroso ha cosa ti riferisci in particolare?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (13 Ottobre 2014)

Ora come ora prenderei la ps4 solo perché l'xbox one è veramente brutta e enorme. Tra il design da cassettone e l'alimentatore esterno gigante è una roba imbarazzante.

Per molti sarà un motivo stupido, ma per me è importante.

Parlo da possessore molto felice di xbox 360. Spero che facciano uscire una versione slim al più presto perché è ridicola una roba come quella. Almeno avesse l'alimentatore interno...


----------



## juventino (13 Ottobre 2014)

Per me, al momento, la sola presenza di The Last of Us nel parco titoli PS4 basta e avanza a giustificarne l'acquisto. A meno che non si abbia già un PS3 ovviamente.


----------



## Aldo (13 Ottobre 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Oggettivamente se aveva già la Xbox prendigli la one... Io ho sempre avuto la play, ti consiglierei quella, ma se uno è abituato ad una console per me ama quella, stop



La stessa cosa che ho pensato io. Mi sa che prendo la xbox, specialmente dopo che ho visto che juventino consiglia ps4 via senza esitare su xbox. Le esclusive che avete citato non ne conosco nemmeno una.


----------



## Renegade (13 Ottobre 2014)

Aldo ha scritto:


> La stessa cosa che ho pensato io. Mi sa che prendo la xbox, specialmente dopo che ho visto che juventino consiglia ps4 via senza esitare su xbox. Le esclusive che avete citato non ne conosco nemmeno una.



Beh se vuoi un parere più dettagliato, posso estendere il mio. Mi rendo conto che le mie affermazioni di prima sono un po' basiche e di parte. Diciamo che le due console sono all'altezza della situazione in ogni caso, ma anche questa sfida generazionale passa per le mani della Sony. La PS3 ha stravinto sulla 360 oltre che per un online gratuito, grazie ad un'ottima gamma di esclusive con giochi decisamente migliori e quantitativamente maggiori. La 360 ha campato di rendita su giochi come Halo, Gears Of War che paragonati ai vari Uncharted, Last Of Us, Infamous, God Of War, Killzone, Beyond ed esclusive di questo calibro rendono lo scontro decisamente poco intenso e sbilanciato. A livello grafico forse la 360 continua ad avere qualcosa in più anche grazie al software Microsoft che su Computer è sì disastroso, ma su console molto buono. A livello di ''macchina'' si potrebbe dire sia migliore la XBOX perché più che una console è un mini computer con cui usufruire di diverse utilità, la PS4 è più basata per quello che è, una console da giochi. Quindi se si usano solo per giocare, come appunto dovrebbe essere, la PS continua a vincere. Senza contare la possibilità di scaricare vecchi giochi, offerte varie e così via a differenza dei punti microsoft. Alla fine comunque tutto si decide sulle esclusive e penso che la PS ne abbia di più e di maggior qualità, dato che su NextGen vi sarà il prosieguo delle Saghe. Tutto qui. Anche a livello di prezzo la PS4 è stata lanciata al ribasso, cosa che non ha fatto Microsoft facendo costare il proprio prodotto 100 euro in più per un quasi inutile kinect. Diciamo che l'XBOX può essere paragonata ad un PSG di turno, prodotto di livello e che può combattere benissimo ad oggi, ma privo di storia, che invece ha fatto la Sony, un Real Madrid che continua a lottare e a vincere le proprie battaglie. E non sono di parte, visto che le ho provate entrambe sia su OldGen che su NextGen. Per un ragazzino credo l'ideale sia la PS4. Poi decidi tu, questi sono i miei consigli.


----------



## Jino (14 Ottobre 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Per me, al momento, la sola presenza di The Last of Us nel parco titoli PS4 basta e avanza a giustificarne l'acquisto. A meno che non si abbia già un PS3 ovviamente.



Concordo. E comunque la stessa Naughty Dog sparerà senza dubbio altri capolavori, per me Sony rimane decisamente la scelta giusta.


----------



## Jino (14 Ottobre 2014)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Beh se vuoi un parere più dettagliato, posso estendere il mio. Mi rendo conto che le mie affermazioni di prima sono un po' basiche e di parte. Diciamo che le due console sono all'altezza della situazione in ogni caso, ma anche questa sfida generazionale passa per le mani della Sony. La PS3 ha stravinto sulla 360 oltre che per un online gratuito, grazie ad un'ottima gamma di esclusive con giochi decisamente migliori e quantitativamente maggiori. La 360 ha campato di rendita su giochi come Halo, Gears Of War che paragonati ai vari Uncharted, Last Of Us, Infamous, God Of War, Killzone, Beyond ed esclusive di questo calibro rendono lo scontro decisamente poco intenso e sbilanciato. A livello grafico forse la 360 continua ad avere qualcosa in più anche grazie al software Microsoft che su Computer è sì disastroso, ma su console molto buono. A livello di ''macchina'' si potrebbe dire sia migliore la XBOX perché più che una console è un mini computer con cui usufruire di diverse utilità, la PS4 è più basata per quello che è, una console da giochi. Quindi se si usano solo per giocare, come appunto dovrebbe essere, la PS continua a vincere. Senza contare la possibilità di scaricare vecchi giochi, offerte varie e così via a differenza dei punti microsoft. Alla fine comunque tutto si decide sulle esclusive e penso che la PS ne abbia di più e di maggior qualità, dato che su NextGen vi sarà il prosieguo delle Saghe. Tutto qui. Anche a livello di prezzo la PS4 è stata lanciata al ribasso, cosa che non ha fatto Microsoft facendo costare il proprio prodotto 100 euro in più per un quasi inutile kinect. Diciamo che l'XBOX può essere paragonata ad un PSG di turno, prodotto di livello e che può combattere benissimo ad oggi, ma privo di storia, che invece ha fatto la Sony, un Real Madrid che continua a lottare e a vincere le proprie battaglie. E non sono di parte, visto che le ho provate entrambe sia su OldGen che su NextGen. Per un ragazzino credo l'ideale sia la PS4. Poi decidi tu, questi sono i miei consigli.



Concordo assolutamente su tutto. La PS è la scelta giusta, però se questo suo nipote ha già la 360 alla fine è abituato con quella e credo apprezzerà la nuova console microsoft. Poi magari avrebbe voglia di cambiare, ma se non indaghi non lo puoi ovviamente sapere.

Ps. Beato lui che c'ha uno zio che fa regali cosi!!!


----------

